# BBQ EXPO Hendersonville NC  MARCH 21 2012



## teesquare (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a great event - and this year will be the 3rd year - and promise to be bigger and better than ever! There will be some nationally recognized teams, and a lot of local teams as well.Lot's to see and do for the "non-BBQer's in your family as well!If you are in driving distance - you will not be dissaponted!http://www.bbq-expo.com/


----------



## storer50 (Feb 23, 2012)

7 hours, or fewer :)  might come out, take a few days and visit some of the Nascar garages.


----------



## sprky (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds like 1 cool and fun event. Too far for me to go but post up pics of it, I can attend the virtual way.


----------



## smokinn00blet (Feb 26, 2012)

hhhmmm just on the other side of the state for me, i might head down there and check it out.


----------



## teesquare (Feb 26, 2012)

Any of you that are coming to the BBQ EXPO - please PM me for my contact info - and hopefully we can meet up, take some pictures, post 'em here - and son on....


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2012)

Thinking about it but not sure if I will make it or not.


----------



## teesquare (Feb 26, 2012)

solaryellow-

We could use the influence of middle NC BBQ over this way
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....You you can make it, and I hope you will sign up for the cook-off too! If I can be of any assistance - please let me know!

T


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2012)

I am pretty certain I can't enter for the cook off. Life is kinda upside down for me at the moment.


----------



## teesquare (Feb 26, 2012)

Understand... Well - come and hang out for a while. It is a very family oriented event with a lot of other stuff to do on the premises, and  we can talk BBQ. Heck - I can even bring some of my  smoked trout dip. I catch 'em, clean 'em, smoke 'em and turn 'em into dip


----------



## smokinn00blet (Feb 26, 2012)

teesquare said:


> Understand... Well - come and hang out for a while. It is a very family oriented event with a lot of other stuff to do on the premises, and  we can talk BBQ. Heck - I can even bring some of my  smoked trout dip. I catch 'em, clean 'em, smoke 'em and turn 'em into dip




Yea Im really hoping to make this i can give you a better idea come the 1st of april.

EDIT- Found a video of the expo --->


----------

